# Can't open books in Kindle for PC



## Dan McGirt

I downloaded Kindle for PC (on a Windows XP SP3 desktop system).  No problem with the download or install. I can download books from Kindle Store and the icons appear on the K4PC "home" or "desktop" page. But for every single one I click to open I get a pop up error message reading: "The book could not be opened. Please remove the book from your device and redownload it."

I have done that. I have removed and reinstalled Kindle for PC at least three times. Same result.

Any ideas what the problem -- and, more important, the solution -- could be?

Thanks!


----------



## dimples

I can't tell you what the problem is but I can give you a few pointers to try and fix things. 

Have you downloaded them through the kindle 4 pc app itself or did you send them to the app and then open them? Or did you save them on your laptop? In the latter two cases I'd suggest downloading them through the archives in the application. 
Another thing that helps often, though you've probably done that already, is to restart the pc. 
If that doesn't help you could try emptying out the 'my kindle content' folder. You'll find that in My Documents.  
Then there's always the remove application and reinstall option as well... Hope one of these will work for you.


----------



## NogDog

Just to clarify: make sure when you purchase or download from the Amazon site that you select the "Deliver To" option (under the one-click button) for "<your name>'s Kindle for PC". Otherwise the DRM will be for your default Kindle device and will not be able to be decoded by your copy of Kindle for PC.


----------



## pidgeon92

The easiest thing to do is download the books from the _archive_ on Kindle for PC. Then you won't need to worry about which device to choose.


----------



## Dan McGirt

Thanks, everyone. I'll try these suggestions.


----------



## AlmostHeaven

The same exact thing happened to me last week. No books would load so I deleted all the books and they all went into the archive. From there, I just double clicked on each one and they redownloaded and installed and all was back to normal. They even still had my bookmarks. I have a Vista laptop.


----------



## jacobtabak

I was having the same problem with my book on Windows XP. I uninstalled, reinstalled, deregistered and reregistered repeatedly with no success. I finally found a solution, though:

Delete the amazon directory from this location: C:\Documents and Settings\[USERNAME]\Local Settings\Application Data. It will be different on windows vista/7, but you can probably find it with this. This will clear your book cache and really deregister the device from your amazon account.


----------



## VioletVal

I had the same problem on Windows Vista.  What worked for me was deregistering through the Kindle for PC app, and then reregistering.


----------



## fromthisdesk

De-register and the register it again...worked first time for me...after restarting computer didn't work.


----------



## JerrySmile

I'm getting the same, *but only for some books*.

I've re-registered the device, after which I was able to download some of the difficult ones, but not all.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------

